

Lit Nerds: TS Eliot's Wasteland - well referenced  - yters
http://world.std.com/~raparker/exploring/thewasteland/explore.html

======
yters
Why do I think this belongs on Hacker News? Because 1) this poem itself is one
crazy hack of densely packed meaning within meaning and 2) the site is the
best of all lit resources I've seen online, period. If you want to be a great
hacker, you've got to know how people think around you, and to do that you've
got to understand our culture.

Why this poem matters: If you've read a significant number of classics, you'll
notice we've recently undergone an extraordinary change in the way we view
reality. This poem is about the fall out of this shift and where we are going
next. However, the cultural currents are not something you can just say
explicitly. They have to be experienced to be understood, and that is what
this poem is for.

Website background: If you've read the Wasteland before, you probably know the
poem is basically a collage of reference upon obscure reference to classical
and contemporary poetry. Very confusing, yet mysteriously intriguing, for the
literary novice like myself.

This kind soul has done a very good job hyperlinking all these references to
their sources.

